# Performance Center !?!



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

How many of you would like to see a complete performance center, stand alone, not attached to the dealership but on the same lot? We would mainly service the GTO and F-bodies, but we would have a complete line for sport trucks (all makes) including lifts and lowering kits, NITROUS REFILL STATION, sport compacts (juggling idea), wheels & tires, installation center, CHASSIS DYNO (try to have a tuner on hand), and sponsor drag racing events at local tracks including Texas Raceway (Kennedale, TX) and Denton Raceway (Denton, TX)!!! We feel that with only one main speedshop here in Tarrant county, its difficult to get great service and competitive prices. This of course would mainly cater to Texas, more specifically to North Texas, however we are going to ship nationwide to our customers outside of Texas! This is really going to help our GTO community due to the bulk pricing with the larger inventory, usually equals cheaper prices passed to the customer. As a dealership that truely has a passion for performance we want to be "the" one stop shop for ALL of your performance needs. Please let us know, it is difficult enough for us to pitch this let alone if we have no response! Thanks for everything you guys and gals do and please pass the word to the other forums and post their responses. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea...though you're half a country away! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I know, but, thank God for UPS and FEDEX!! :cheers


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*hmmm....*

Didn't some of the NASCAR sponsored teams start themselves in a similar fashion? I think I remember having heard stories that went something like that. :cool 
I think that's not a bad idea, but I wish you were closer, of course.  
Good luck.


Maximental


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think your correct, thanks for the response! :cheers


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

I would love something like that. Gives me all the better reason to get away from the wife and kids and make the goat a little faster.


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I live about 7 minutes from Summit Racing up here in Ohio.. So before I can get excited about the idea I would have to understand what you would be carrying that they do not???


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like its all positive responses, don't forget about me when we open and you need parts....I'll be more than happy to ship it to you!!!! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably 75% of what they stock, I don't expect you to get too excited being in Akron, OH ..... but we can't possibly stock as much as Summit at the beginning..... :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I may be out in VA beach but im all for it, I hav'nt seen much in the lines of after market for the 05's yet. You dont by chance know if EFI Live or LS2 edit is out yet do you?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a man named Chris Robinson here in Dallas that says he can tune the LS2 GTO, so you would think that they are!! He does tunes on the dyno for around $350.00-$450.00, and he is one of the top 5(?) tuners in the state(nation?) from what I have heard.... I'll keep you posted as we go! :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

are there any rumors as to the HP and TQ gains on a stock with a tune?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard anywhere from 15hp-15ftlbstq to 30hp and 45ftlbstq, don't know exact #'s... :willy:


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

If I can get 30hp and 45tq off of a tune Ill have a sh#$ eaten  for a week


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I couldn't agree more!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Like Groucho, I live quite a distance away but the concept sounds like a good idea. When I owned Corvettes, I always hated taking the car in for a service as they usually had some flunky changing the oil. It would be nice to take your vehicle to a dealer that specialized in what you were driving. Good luck on your endeavor. :cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

While I don't have a GTO, nor do I live in Texas (or expect to anytime soon), conceptually I think you have a good idea. Every place I have lived (and I move every two years or so), I find a good high performance store and take most of my business to them. I've got a good one I use here in Memphis that I'll be sorry not to have anymore when I move next week...

These shops always seem to be doing very well. Good luck to you. :cheers


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

I'd make the 2.5 drive to check it out. Go for it.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds great. I'm in PA, but parts can be shipped here from TX easily. My first mods (leased car, so they must all be easily reversible back to stock) would be a CAI and some type of tuner, and a DEAD PEDAL if anyone in the aftermarket ever makes one.

My local dealer sold 14 2004 models (not mine, they didn't have black cars when I bought it) and is getting 12 2005s throughout this model year, so they move a pretty good number of them, and there is a tagged red 2004 parked there frequently, so it must belong to someone working there.

Still it would be cool to see an LS1/LS2 GTO/Vette specialty shop in my area that I could go to for service, and know they were just as enthusiastic about performance as I was - at a high-volume dealership, you don't get that feeling.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow! Thank you all very much for the positive responses!! :cheers We are going tomorrow to pitch this to Mr. Young so I hope that he sees it the way we do, he is pretty open to good ideas and when we were discussing this we were very excited and hopefull!! Wish us luck and keep the comments and ideas coming (the more the better!)! :cheers arty:


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

Will it be possible for you to make the products for the ls2 engine specifically at the dealer, or have several companies make products for the car, and then be able to ship all over. I just do not see the trip from NY to your location possible sorry.... I would love parts though, and i hope it works out for you arty: arty: :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm already in the process of doing just that! I'll give all of you a heads up on this forum as soon as I get my product in stock!! :cheers Thanks for the good words!!


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

I would love to see this happen! how far are you from the Houston area??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We are located in the DFW area, we will ship to all customers if necessary!!! Thanks again for your interest! :cheers


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

I THINK IT S A WONDERFULL IDEA GOOD LUCK !!!!
IF I GO TO SAN ANTON ON VAC THIS FALL I LL STOP
:agree 








TIM


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I've heard anywhere from 15hp-15ftlbstq to 30hp and 45ftlbstq, don't know exact #'s... :willy:


 Stupid question here, but what specifically is a "tune" that increases performance?? Sounds like everyone knows but me. :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

A tune is where you go into the actual computer program in your ecu and change parameters to better improve the performance of your vehicle, the effect is mostly noted in the automatic cars but the difference is still there. It is highly recommended that you get a tune whenever you do internal mods like heads and cam or nitrous or supercharger. GTO's come moderately tuned from the factory so usually the change is noticable.... Hope this helps... :cheers


----------



## Nokemout (Jan 9, 2005)

We are from Midland and visit DFW from time to time and I would love to stop in. BTW any GTG scheduled? Havent been on this site due to computer probs for a while. 

Thanks, John


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I think having a shop that specializes in HP cars is a great idea. I would love it if there was one close by N.E. Mass. Having someone who knows the car (for me, GTO) would be a plus. I don't profess to be a machanic and would love to chew the ear of someone who has specific knowledge that I can apply directly.

Good luck.! Keep us posted...!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd drive up for dyno and some install I can't perform myself :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

*Update*

Well, after a ton of meetings in the last couple of weeks, we are shooting for a opening day of June 1st!!!! Instead of a 2 wheel dyno we are doing a 4 wheel dyno!!!!!! Everything else will remain the same. Please keep the feedback coming, the more the better!!!!! :cheers
arty:


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Probably 75% of what they stock, I don't expect you to get too excited being in Akron, OH ..... but we can't possibly stock as much as Summit at the beginning..... :cheers


Just got my goat 3 weeks ago got my 1000 miles on her now for an oil change to see how the engines breakin in. Does anybody seen any mods for the 05 yet? All i seen is for 04's. ! guy told me about diablo tuners/chips, k/n cai, and a supercharger to take it to 500 horse?? Also, has anyone put an alarm system on theirs yet, been lookin at a viper system. Thanks all help is aprreciated.....Dave


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We are still in the process of coming up with the performance parts for the 05's, I've only seen 1 exhaust system and headers and it didn't do so well, we're doing our homework before releasing our own products, not only will we be doing upgrades for the GTO's, we'll also be doing them for the new Solstices!!!! :cheers


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey gtodealer!! I know im full of q's bout this '05 goat of mine and i love it dearly!!. I plan on putting a viper alarm system on it. Someone told me and dont know if it true that the service dept. can order me just a plain key for my goat w/o the 3 button features on it since i wont need them when i get the alarm installed. Do you have any recollection of this or is it just bs.........thx Dave. hope i dont sound annoying.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You don't sound annoying at all, hey man I had a million questions when I started this stuff! The answer is yes you can get just the key part, but, it's only the metal part of your fob. If you take your fob apart you can tell it is going to be awfully difficult to turn anything with it as its head is very small. To answer your other questions about the Diablo tuner and the K&N CAI, I'd hold off for a while, there just might be a better product on the way and besides I havn't heard anything on the 05 tuners and cai yet. Of course, I don't know everything so correct me if I'm wrong. :cheers


----------



## Guido (Oct 5, 2004)

I just wanted to say that's a great idea! I lived in Bedford for 4 years and most of my family is still there in the area. I visit all the time. When you open, you need to give me a location to be able to stop by! My brother is always out at Kennedale.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Guido said:


> I just wanted to say that's a great idea! I lived in Bedford for 4 years and most of my family is still there in the area. I visit all the time. When you open, you need to give me a location to be able to stop by! My brother is always out at Kennedale.


We are on the corner of Grapevine Hwy. and 820 in North Richland Hills, the shop should be open July 1!!! arty:


----------



## OK GTO (Jan 14, 2005)

Just what all services does the shop plan to offer. I saw the post saying you will have a dyno. I assume you will offer installs on all of your products sold. Hopefully the shop rates will be better than the regular GM rates. I think I speak for alot of people, in that we would like to see a site with the products and prices of what you carry listed. Maybe as part of the shop opening on July 1st


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

OK GTO said:


> Just what all services does the shop plan to offer. I saw the post saying you will have a dyno. I assume you will offer installs on all of your products sold. Hopefully the shop rates will be better than the regular GM rates. I think I speak for alot of people, in that we would like to see a site with the products and prices of what you carry listed. Maybe as part of the shop opening on July 1st


Well, we WILL be cheaper than GM :lol: , the shop rates will be adjusted by your's truley so I know they will be fair! We are in the process of getting a website up and running with all of our products listed and the services we do! We will, at first, not have a tuner on hand but with some time consuming training he should be available in a few months. We will do everything from minor bolt ons, to head and cam packages, to suspension lifts for trucks! Of course we specialize in GM vehicles, however, we will work on EVERYTHING! I appreciate all of your replys and I'll get that info posted as soon as it's available!! :cheers


----------

